# Vikes sign Jared Allen!!!!!



## Ref

The MPLS Star and Tribune is reporting that the Vikes have signed Allen!!!!


----------



## Springer

Largest NFL defenseman contract ever. 6 years just under $74 million

Cost them this years 1st round and 2 third round picks and they are swapping 6th round picks.


----------



## KEN W




----------



## bandman

Nice rabbit pulled out once again Zygi Steinbrenner!!!! :bartime:


----------



## taddy1340

Good sign for the Vikes...kind of at a high cost. Too bad he can't play QB!


----------



## Shu

This is a great deal...........hope it works out for the Vikes! :beer:


----------



## jgat

Ain't no stoppin us now!!!


----------



## fylling35

I like the move. Just think of how many DEs we have drafted in the first round in the past 10 years and none of them have been that great. Hopefully the Vikes can still get some decent players with their picks....the loss of those 3 picks really tames down my urge to watch the draft on TV though.


----------



## holmsvc

I hope they got a driver for Allen. He could be suspended for a year if he gets another DUI.


----------



## KEN W

The way it looks the Vikes were probably looking at a DE with their first rounder anyway.An unproven rookie.So really they gave up two number 3's to get a proven all pro DE.

The best 2 DE in the draft would most likely have been gone and to get 1 of them by moving up would most likely have cost at least as much as they gave up.

Using the total points system for draft picks.....The Vikes number 1 plus both 3's would equal the 9th pick in the draft.Jared allen wouldn't still be there at number 9.

With 3 all pro defensive lineman their defense should be awesome.But it will eventually come down to QB.But looking at the division.....Rodgers with no experience,Kitna inconsistant,and Grossman or Orton for the Bears,all 4 teams are in the same boat at that position.The Vikes by far have improved the most since last season. :beer:


----------



## fishhook

KEN W said:


> The way it looks the Vikes were probably looking at a DE with their first rounder anyway.An unproven rookie.So really they gave up two number 3's to get a proven all pro DE. :beer:


I was thinking the same thing. Now if we just had a qb. At this point I don't know if i trust tjax enough to lead this team. A veteran middle of the road guy might be good enough to lead this team to great things. I don't think there is any chance of that however, so tjax, it's up to you ....lead us to the championship...... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Shu

Maybe Farve smelled this coming, it made him cry, then made him retire????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> The way it looks the Vikes were probably looking at a DE with their first rounder anyway.An unproven rookie.So really they gave up two number 3's to get a proven all pro DE.


Yeah and signed! None of this first rounder holding out and not in camp BS.

:beer:


----------



## djleye

They also had to swap 6t rounders with the Chiefs. As long as he stays clean this is a good thing.. Maybe they can get Two Beer Tommie Kramer to help him out!!! :roll:


----------



## KEN W

I love his quote from today's press conference.....

"The two defensive tackles &#8230; I think the biggest problem we'll have is who is going to hit the quarterback first,'' Allen said.

Sept 9th......Aaron Rodgers gets flattened...........repeatedly :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Tavaris Jackson...starting QB...nuff said. Another disappointing season for the Queens and their fans.

First pick is #47...no immediate impact QBs available then. Sure you have a running game, but what else on offense? You now have one receiver, but a QB that can't throw.

If you had a QB, I'd maybe worry, but not with TJack!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> If you had a QB, I'd maybe worry,


Ditto. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'd hate to play the Viks D this year.

It'll be like the New York Giants on Tecmo Football ...... you better watch out b/c LT is coming every time! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

taddy1340 said:


> Tavaris Jackson...starting QB...nuff said. Another disappointing season for the Queens and their fans.
> 
> First pick is #47...no immediate impact QBs available then. Sure you have a running game, but what else on offense? You now have one receiver, but a QB that can't throw.
> 
> If you had a QB, I'd maybe worry, but not with TJack!


So Aaron Rodgers who basically hasn't played a game doesn't meet your description Mike?????

Aaron Rodgers as QB.....enough said.No Farve equals a disapointing season for the Pack.

How many of your recievers other than Driver are as good as what the Vikes have?And I say Berian is as good or better than Driver.

I don't see any help at QB for you either.

Kind of looks the same in passing offense doesn't it?But our defense will be a lot better than yours and our running game is also better.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tavaris Jackson...starting QB...nuff said. Another disappointing season for the Queens and their fans.
> 
> First pick is #47...no immediate impact QBs available then. Sure you have a running game, but what else on offense? You now have one receiver, but a QB that can't throw.
> 
> If you had a QB, I'd maybe worry, but not with TJack!
> 
> 
> 
> So Aaron Rodgers who basically hasn't played a game doesn't meet your description Mike?????
> 
> Aaron Rodgers as QB.....enough said.No Farve equals a disapointing season for the Pack.
> 
> How many of your recievers other than Driver are as good as what the Vikes have?And I say Berian is as good or better than Driver.
> 
> I don't see any help at QB for you either.
> 
> Kind of looks the same in passing offense doesn't it?But our defense will be a lot better than yours and our running game is also better.
Click to expand...

Ken,

Where did I say anything about Rodgers? I never said we're a championship team with him. I don't challenge that he's inexperienced. I just hear (mostly on football fourms) this makes the Vikes championship contenders...NOT! TJ isn't near the level of Eli Manning (who did do it with a great D).

As far as receivers...umm...let's see....our #4 had more yards than your #2! Two of your top 6 are running backs! Ken...do you have another receiver pickup I don't know about? I can't believe you can't see a difference. Seriously, I respect you, but your assessment of equal receiving corps is way out of whack! Stats prove it...

All being equal (with uproven QBs), the Packers have a MUCH better receiving corps...even with your addition of Berrian.

Receiving Statistics

NAME REC YDS AVG LNG TD FUM LST
Donald Driver 82 1048 12.8 47 2 1 0
Greg Jennings 53 920 17.4 82 12 1 0
James Jones 47 676 14.4 79 2 3 2
Donald Lee 48 575 12.0 60 6 1 1
Ruvell Martin 16 242 15.1 36 4 1 0
Koren Robinson 21 241 11.5 43 1 0 0

Vikings:
Receiving Statistics
NAME REC YDS AVG LNG TD FUM LST
Bobby Wade 54 647 12.0 40 3 2 1
Sidney Rice 31 396 12.8 60 4 0 0
Robert Ferguson 32 391 12.2 71 1 0 0
Visanthe Shiancoe 27 323 12.0 79 1 1 1
Chester Taylor 29 281 9.7 50 0 0 0
Adrian Peterson 19 268 14.1 60 1 0

Add Berrian:
eceiving Statistics
NAME REC YDS AVG LNG TD FUM LST
Bernard Berrian 71 951 13.4 59 5 1 1


----------



## taddy1340

Ken....maybe to clarify...here's a list of our top receivers (to include tight end). List your's so I even know beside Fergie and Berrian. Did they cut the bust Williamson?

1. Donald Driver
2. Greg Jennings 
3. James Jones
4. Ruvell Martin
5. KRob
6. Donald Lee - TE

Can you honestly compare?


----------



## Ref

It will be interesting to compare the receiving stats at the end of the year after Rogers has been throwing to them instead of Farve.


----------



## fishhook

taddy1340 said:


> Did they cut the bust Williamson?
> 
> 
> 
> No....they traded him. I guess jacksonville enjoys watching recvr's get plunked in the facemask with the ball. No loss there.
> 
> Everyone makes drafting mistakes. Ahmad Carroll comes to mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## KEN W

Mike......I know you didn't say anything about Rodgers......but you are talking about the Vikes QB.....OK

so now I will talk about The Pack QB.

Aaron Rodgers.....nuff said.You won't be drafting a QB no matter where you pick.How many games has he started?What do we know about him?Nothing.So at least TJack has 1 year of game experience.I'll take him every time over a QB who hasn't started a game and has played very few downs.

So to repeat what you are saying.....If you had a QB, I'd maybe worry, but not with Rodgers!


----------



## T Shot

KEN W said:


> How many of your recievers other than Driver are as good as what the Vikes have?And I say Berian is as good or better than Driver.


I'm sorry Ken, but I'm afraid your wrong here. Jennings has a ton of talent/potential. I'd take him over anything the Vikes put on the field... I really hate to agree with Packers fans.


----------



## taddy1340

fishhook said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they cut the bust Williamson?
> 
> 
> 
> No....they traded him. I guess jacksonville enjoys watching recvr's get plunked in the facemask with the ball. No loss there.
> 
> Everyone makes drafting mistakes. Ahmad Carroll comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Really??? Wouldn't know that as a Packers' fan...Tony Mandarich and many more!

We passed on Barry Sanders!


----------



## taddy1340

Ken,

No doubt questions exist with Rodgers and to doubt him is appropriate.

You kind of avoided my question about your receivers? Diggin up stats????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Our receivers would have had better numbers with a better more mature, veteran QB, however you want to look at it. This is the situation with the Vikes and growing pains come with young QB's. The fact that T.J has some games under his belt will help him this year and Ferrotte will be a much better back up if needed. The problem with the Puke fans is they can't admit their situation at QB now sux beyond their worst nightmare and uncertainty at this position is driving them crazy,(which for most is a short trip). Get over it the Glory boy is gone and the glory years are a cheap video. I believe it might be time for Packer nation to get out their manuals and open up the chapter on "selective memory." :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy's Pal said:


> As long as we are looking at the stat sheet like the holy book lets look up some of Favre's #'s as a rook and beyond. How about Troy Aikman? It took Holmgren about ten slaps a game to #4's mellon before he finally knocked some sense into it. Holmgren must have felt he was teaching pre-school. :lol: Aaaah remember them days? Didn't think so.


Don't see what you're getting at here??? Are you comparing the development of TJack to Favre and Aikman?

If you're trying to prove potential of your WRs, I'm still not following??? Sure , Rice was a rookie, but who else has future potential outside of him and Berrian? You did sign the ever-tough and producing Robert Fergie who's career numbers in 7 years rival that of a good receiver's one-to-two year production. In 5 years, Wade has 1800 yds and 5 TDs. Not seeing much of an upside for your receiving corps.

Driver is a proven pro-bowler. Jennings should have been in this past year. Martin and Jones have a huge upside and all of you know the potential of KRob if he doesn't implode!


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy's Pal said:


> Our receivers would have had better numbers with a better more mature, veteran QB, however you want to look at it. This is the situation with the Vikes and growing pains come with young QB's. The fact that T.J has some games under his belt will help him this year and Ferrotte will be a much better back up if needed. The problem with the Puke fans is they can't admit their situation at QB now sux beyond their worst nightmare and uncertainty at this position is driving them crazy,(which for most is a short trip). Get over it the Glory boy is gone and the glory years are a cheap video. I believe it might be time for Packer nation to get out their manuals and open up the chapter on "selective memory." :lol:


Why did you edit your reply? Why did you take out your Favre and Aikman reference? Must not have been too confident in your original response???

As far as most Packer fans....they are excited to see Rodgers. I personally can't wait. It was time for Favre to move on...Rodgers deserves his chance.

Speaking of glory years...I got a kick out of ESPN Classic last night...first show of "5 Reason You can't Blame..." was about the acquisition of Favre. The second show of the same was about the Herschel Walker trade...MN thought they were 1 player away...not so much!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I was unable to prove a point using Favre's rookie numbers vs. T.J. Favre had better stats by far. Aikman didn't, T.J had better #'s across the board against him comparing rookie seasons although both were sub par and since Aikman had a horrific line in front of him then, vs what T.J had/has I didn't see the point.

You can look at Dan Fouts if you want, pretty poor his first 3 years before he found himself. That is my point, you can say what you want about our QB, maybe he can get it done this year, maybe not, he deserves a couple of years anyway to find out. Either way we are in better shape with more experience everywhere on the field.



> Driver is a proven pro-bowler. Jennings should have been in this past year. Martin and Jones have a huge upside and all of you know the potential of KRob if he doesn't implode!


With Favre throwing them the ball, yeah sure, but it's not gonna happen without him. You don't think Favre could read a defense to make plays happen for these guys? Come on this is not rocket science, Rodgers will hold on to the ball much longer, have his struggles and your receivers will get hammered with ignorant throws down the middle of the field. "Delay of game, offense #12, 5 yard penalty repeat 3rd. down." Get used to it.



> As far as most Packer fans....they are excited to see Rodgers.


Yeah right.

Funny how even the die hard puker fan/ local DJ is biting off his fingers already thinking about Rodgers (who has yet to ever be healthy I might add) and thinks Culpepper would be a plus. What does that tell ya? :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy,

I'm serious when I say lots of Packer Fans are excited. I truly am. I loved Favre, but I honestly believe in Rodgers (we can continue to our tit for tat as far as experience) and I was worried we'd lose him if Favre continued to play.

As far as being in better shape everywhere on the field, I'll buy that on the d-line and the o-line and RB. But what about your linebackers, DBs, WR, and TE? Your dline looks to be awesome, especially against the run (as usual), but your pass defense is a liability. Sharper gets his INTs but also gets burned A LOT! Other than Berrian and Allen, what really has your team done to improve? Yes, the Packers lost Favre, but there talent is still there. The CBs are aging but did a helluva a job last year with the exception of the NFC title game :******: .

I know Allen is a huge signing...much like we felt about Reggie, but you still need a sound QB. Time will tell and maybe TJack's the answer.

Truthfully, your a Vikes fan and me a Packers'. The only thing we can probably agree on is the Bears suck. Over the past two years the Pack has improved while MN has been up and down. AP is a stud...no doubt about it. But until they dethrone the reigning NFC Norris division champs, only time will tell.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I know Allen is a huge signing...much like we felt about Reggie, but you still need a sound QB. Time will tell and maybe TJack's the answer.


Tell that to Trent Dilfer and the Ravens. Come on you and I both know anything is possible after that. T.J just needs to get wiser in the red zone. As far as our secondary, as you mentioned, they will be better because of better pressure on the oppossing QB. Whoever it is won't have all day to sit back and pick apart the secondary. Pressure up front causes turnovers, gets the D off the field, and gets everything going downhill. Brady found out how average he can become (NY Giants). Hey didn't we beat the champs last year? Ok I agree to let it rest, man I can't wait for week one. Let the rivalry continue. 8) 
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy's Pal said:


> I know Allen is a huge signing...much like we felt about Reggie, but you still need a sound QB. Time will tell and maybe TJack's the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Trent Dilfer and the Ravens. Come on you and I both know anything is possible after that. T.J just needs to get wiser in the red zone. As far as our secondary, as you mentioned, they will be better because of better pressure on the oppossing QB. Whoever it is won't have all day to sit back and pick apart the secondary. Pressure up front causes turnovers, gets the D off the field, and gets everything going downhill. Brady found out how average he can become (NY Giants). Hey didn't we beat the champs last year? Ok I agree to let it rest, man I can't wait for week one. Let the rivalry continue. 8)
> :beer:
Click to expand...

I can't let you have the last word! Your D is no Baltimore and TJ is no Dilfer. Dilfer could manage a game and TJ has yet to prove he won't lose a game! :lol:

There...now we can let it rest! :beer:


----------



## djleye

> It was time for Favre to move on...Rodgers deserves his chance.


Boy Mike, if the pack faithful hear about this, you will have to say three hail Bretts and get your mouth washed out with soap!!!!


----------



## taddy1340

djleye said:


> It was time for Favre to move on...Rodgers deserves his chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy Mike, if the pack faithful hear about this, you will have to say three hail Bretts and get your mouth washed out with soap!!!!
Click to expand...

I can say it...I'm all the way down in OK!!! :beer: :beer:

I was waiting for you to chime in on this conversation...enjoy your weekend...

Mike


----------



## KEN W

The Pack had one of the youngest teams in the NFL and all starters will be back except Farve.Of course QB can make or break your season.I would bet if Farve had been playing for the Vikings the records would have been reversed.With both teams similar including an unproven QB,I think it will be a dogfight. :box:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> The Pack had one of the youngest teams in the NFL and all starters will be back except Farve.Of course QB can make or break your season.I would bet if Farve had been playing for the Vikings the records would have been reversed.With both teams similar including an unproven QB,I think it will be a dogfight. :box:


No they wouldn't have...he would have had to play 8 games in the dome...2-6 at best! :lol:

You are right...that first came is huge, but we really won't know what either of us have until 8 games or so...


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I can't let you have the last word! Your D is no Baltimore and TJ is no Dilfer. Dilfer could manage a game and TJ has yet to prove he won't lose a game!


Hah! Baltimore didn't have "The" Adrian Peterson either which definately without any doubt trumps any, and all counter factors, period. Plus we got rid of stone hands Williamson. Game over. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy's Pal said:


> I can't let you have the last word! Your D is no Baltimore and TJ is no Dilfer. Dilfer could manage a game and TJ has yet to prove he won't lose a game!
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! Baltimore didn't have "The" Adrian Peterson either which definately without any doubt trumps any, and all counter factors, period. Plus we got rid of stone hands Williamson. Game over. :lol:
Click to expand...

But your resigned Ms. Fergie!!! He'll bring down the production of your other receivers...

I need to get Chris to lock this now so I can have the last word... :lol:


----------



## KEN W

This sounds like my kind of guy.....

Allen encouraged Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers to take out extra health insurance. "Aaron Rodgers might have some trouble getting up after that game,'' Allen said of the Vikings' opener in Green Bay. :beer: :beer:

Allen owns a pink Caddy with bull horns mounted on the front.He is an avid hunter and once went on a hunt for boar in Texas and actually killed one with a knife.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Allen owns a pink Caddy with bull horns mounted on the front.He is an avid hunter and once went on a hunt for boar in Texas and actually killed one with a knife.


How much did he pay the guide to release the boar from the cage??? :lol:


----------



## MOB

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen owns a pink Caddy with bull horns mounted on the front.He is an avid hunter and once went on a hunt for boar in Texas and actually killed one with a knife.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did he pay the guide to release the boar from the cage??? :lol:
Click to expand...

Kenny, 
I guess Packer fans will have to refer to him as "Pinkie" from now on. Maybe, just maybe, the queens will score a FG on opening week MNF to avoid consecutive shutouts at Lambeau.
Mark


----------



## KEN W

Could be.....but you remember the Vikes taking out the Pukers in the Playoffs at Lambeau not to long ago???? :beer:

I say....repeat.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The Packers used a top draft pick on a QB because they figured after week 1 they'll need one. :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Goldy's Pal said:


> The Packers used a top draft pick on a QB because they figured after week 1 they'll need one. :wink:


They drafted 2 QB's and 2 WR's.Just get good health insurance on those guys.


----------



## Jungda99

The NFL is a game of confidence.

last year the young pucker team got off to a good/lucky start which quickly built the young team's confidence and helped carry them to alot of wins.

In no way shap or form were the puckers as talented as there record led everyone to believe last year.

This year if the puckers start with a few losses the entire season could go down hill fast. and visa versa if they start with some wins they could end up like last year. I highly doubt they will match last year with basically a Rookie QB


----------



## KEN W

Jared Allen closing in on Aaron Rodgers......


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Chris Hustad said:


> I'd hate to play the Viks D this year.
> 
> It'll be like the New York Giants on Tecmo Football ...... you better watch out b/c LT is coming every time! :lol:


Face! down! hut! hut! hut! hut! hut! hut!

I was always the niners with Montana, Craig, Rice, and Taylor. Unstoppable.

Bo knows Tecmo Super bowl


----------



## taddy1340

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to play the Viks D this year.
> 
> It'll be like the New York Giants on Tecmo Football ...... you better watch out b/c LT is coming every time! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Face! down! hut! hut! hut! hut! hut! hut!
> 
> I was always the niners with Montana, Craig, Rice, and Taylor. Unstoppable.
> 
> Bo knows Tecmo Super bowl
Click to expand...

Bo was the BEST! I can still remember how to key the pad for his run...he was a lot better than Marcus!


----------

